#  .
7,19.  


 ,   ...

   28 
    29 



  ,

----------


## ˸

> 


  ?

----------


## ANRy

7.19-1    ,     .
     7.19,       "   ".
 , ,   7.19.

----------

*˸*, 



> 7,19.

----------


## ˸

> 7,19.


     ?

----------


## ANRy

*"- 8.7"*,  "".

----------

*˸*, 
 :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------

